# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  7 Marsi, dita e mesuesit..

## fjollita

pak dite na ndajne nga dita e mesuesit 7 marsi....shkruani nje ese te shkurte per historikun e kesaj feste..dhe per mesuesin tuaj te pare

----------


## shigjeta

Me 7 Mars 1887 u hap ne Korce "Mesonjtorja Shqipe". Edhe pse ne kushte te veshtira, kur ndalohej mesimi i gjuhes shqipe, ajo qendroi e hapur per 15 vjet. Drejtues te saj ishin figura te njohura te Rilindjes shqiptare si : Pandeli Sotiri, Petro Nini Luarasi, Nuçi Naçi, Thoma Avrami..etj. Ne kujtim te hapjes se kesaj shkolle, qe perben nje ngjarje historike, 7 Marsi u zgjodh "Dita e Mesuesit".

----------

